

Ask HN: No AAAA record for Facebook.com - happyman

If I run "host facebook.com" the dns resolver does not return Facebook's ipv6 address. Does it mean Facebook has stopped ipv6 support?
======
andrelaszlo
Try `host www.facebook.com` instead. It will give you both A and AAAA records.

It's kind of funny though.

